# Λεξικογραφικές σημειώσεις



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Εδώ και καιρό θέλω να βάλω μπρος αυτό το νήμα, για να μαζέψουμε κάποιες πρακτικές οδηγίες σε σχέση με αυτά τα εργαλεία της δουλειάς του μεταφραστή (έντυπα και ψηφιακά λεξικά και γλωσσάρια). Δεν πρόκειται να είναι κάτι συστηματοποιημένο: σκόρπιες σκέψεις με αφορμή σκόρπια ερεθίσματα θα είναι. Δεν πρόκειται να γίνουμε λεξικογράφοι με εφόδιο αυτές τις σημειώσεις. Θα είναι ένα μέρος όπου θα μπορούμε να καταθέτουμε


σκέψεις για την καλύτερη σύνταξη αυτών των εργαλείων αλλά και την καλύτερη αξιοποίησή τους
πρακτικές οδηγίες για να συντάσσουμε καλύτερα τους τίτλους των νημάτων μας ή τις εγγραφές σε ενότητες όπως τον Οβολώνα
ιδέες για τη βελτίωση αυτών των εργαλείων στην ψηφιακή εποχή
προβλήματα που απαξιώνουν το διαθέσιμο διαδικτυακό υλικό
σχόλια και απορίες σχετικά με έντυπα και ψηφιακά λεξικά και γλωσσάρια.

Αν κάποιο θέμα απαιτεί φιλοξενία σε μεγαλύτερο αποκλειστικό νήμα, θα αυτονομείται, ενώ στο παρόν νήμα μπορούμε να δημοσιεύουμε μια χρήσιμη παραπομπή.

(Αν αυτό το εισαγωγικό μήνυμα έχει παραλείψεις, θα συμπληρωθεί αργότερα, ανάλογα με την εξέλιξη του νήματος.)


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Ξεκινώ με κάτι που πρέπει να έχει αναφερθεί ήδη σε κάποιο άλλο νήμα. Αφορά μια λεπτομέρεια γενικής λεξικογραφικής χροιάς και ειδικότερης πρακτικής εφαρμογής στο φόρουμ.

Οι *κεφαλές των λημμάτων* (headwords) των λεξικών γράφονται συνήθως με πεζά ή κεφαλαία γράμματα ανάλογα με τον τρόπο που τα γράφουμε σε κανονική ροή κειμένου (όχι σε τίτλο ή αρχή πρότασης). Δηλαδή, το _fire_ είναι *fire* (όχι Fire) και το _Greek fire_ δεν είναι greek fire. (Το _Greek_ γράφεται με πεζό αρχικό μόνο όταν έχει σχέση με το τυπογραφικό _greeking_.)

Εξαίρεση αποτελεί π.χ. το _Webster’s Third International_, που δεν έχει κεφαλαία αρχικά (Main Entry: greek fire. Usage: usually capitalized G), ή λεξικά όπως το _Larousse_ που έχουν τις λημματοκεφαλές με όλα τα γράμματα κεφαλαία.

Για τους τίτλους λεξιλογικών νημάτων, προτείνω, εκτός από τον παραπάνω κανόνα, να μην μπαίνουμε σε λεπτομέρειες. Ο τίτλος του νήματος μπορεί να είναι γενικότερος, αφού ο τελικός τίτλος θα διαμορφωθεί από την πορεία του νήματος, ενώ ο τίτλος του πρώτου μηνύματος μπορεί να θέτει το ειδικότερο ερώτημα που μας απασχολεί. Π.χ.
Τίτλος νήματος: *will-o'-the-wisp*
Τίτλος μηνύματος: *Ποια είναι η μεταφορική σημασία τού will-o'-the-wisp;* (γράφεται στην αρχή του μηνύματος)

Αν στην πορεία αλλάξει ο τίτλος του νήματος, δεν θα χρειαστεί να χαθεί το βασικό ερώτημα του χρήστη.

Μία ακόμα παρατήρηση εδώ, για τους τίτλους των νημάτων: Όταν δεν πρόκειται για λεξιλογικό νήμα, αλλά είναι νήμα συζήτησης, τότε γράφουμε τον τίτλο όπως θα τον γράφαμε σ’ ένα περιοδικό που δεν εφαρμόζει περίεργη πολιτική τίτλων. Δηλαδή:
*Πώς δείχνουμε έμφαση όταν δεν έχουμε πλάγια;*
και όχι:
*πώς δείχνουμε έμφαση όταν δεν έχουμε πλάγια;*

Περίληψη:
Οι τίτλοι των νημάτων να ακολουθούν το πρότυπο:
*fire 
Greek fire
The rules of Lexilogia and how to avoid them*


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

*Οριοθέτες (Delimiters)*

Ο οριοθέτης (delimiter) είναι ο ειδικός χαρακτήρας ή το σύμβολο το οποίο χρησιμοποιείται για να χωρίσει δεδομένα σε επιμέρους τμήματα. 

Αν σκεφτούμε ένα γλωσσάρι όπου κάθε γραμμή έχει και έναν όρο (ένα λήμμα), το Enter που χρησιμοποιήθηκε για αλλαγή κάθε γραμμής είναι ένας οριοθέτης ο οποίος χωρίζει το κείμενο σε παραγράφους ή σειρές / γραμμές (rows σε φύλλο Excel ή σε πίνακα του Word) ή εγγραφές (records σε βάση δεδομένων).

Ταυτόχρονα χρειαζόμαστε έναν οριοθέτη που θα χωρίζει τον όρο στη γλώσσα-πηγή (την κεφαλή του λήμματος σε ένα λεξικό) από το υπόλοιπο λήμμα, που σε ένα απλό δίγλωσσο γλωσσάρι είναι το μετάφρασμα, η απόδοση στη γλώσσα-στόχο.

Στα απλά παραδοσιακά γλωσσάρια τέτοιος οριοθέτης είναι το =.
fire = φωτιά, πυρ
Greek fire = υγρό πυρ

Το σύμβολο του ίσον χρησιμοποιούμε κι εμείς στον τίτλο των λεξιλογικών νημάτων. Σε άλλα γλωσσάρια μπορούμε να δούμε να χρησιμοποιείται το σύμβολο *>* για να φανεί ότι δεν έχουμε οπωσδήποτε αμφίδρομη αντιστοιχία. Στους πίνακες του Word ο οριοθέτης που επιτρέπει να χωριστεί κάθε σειρά σε στήλες είναι το σύμβολο του στηλοθέτη (tab), ενώ εδώ για να φτιάξετε πίνακα πρέπει να χωρίσετε τις στήλες με την κάθετη γραμμή *|*. 

Σε όλες αυτές τις περιπτώσεις αυτό που πρέπει να προσέξει κανείς είναι ότι ο οριοθέτης θα χρησιμοποιείται μόνο για αυτή τη δουλειά. Αν δηλαδή φανταστούμε το γλωσσάρι μας σαν δύο στήλες και χρησιμοποιούμε το = για να χωρίσουμε το κείμενο κάθε γραμμής, προφανώς κάθε γραμμή μπορεί να έχει ένα μόνο =.

Στα έντυπα λεξικά (αλλά συχνά και εδώ μέσα) βλέπουμε τη λημματοκεφαλή να ξεχωρίζει από το υπόλοιπο λήμμα όχι με = ή άλλο σύμβολο, αλλά με τη χρήση έντονων χαρακτήρων, συχνά διαφορετικής γραμματοσειράς. Παραδοσιακά έχουμε για τη λημματοκεφαλή μια γραμματοσειρά χωρίς πατούρες (ακρέμονες), π.χ. μια sans serif Verdana, και για το υπόλοιπο λήμμα ένα κλασικό Times με πατούρες, π.χ.
*fire* φωτιά, πυρ
*Greek fire* υγρό πυρ

Τα τελευταία χρόνια η μόδα είναι η χρήση καθαρών ευανάγνωστων γραμμάτων χωρίς πατούρες σε όλο το σώμα του λεξικού. (Το είδαμε πιο πρόσφατα με τη σαρωτική αλλαγή της εικόνας όλων σχεδόν των λεξικών του Κέντρου Λεξικολογίας.) Το γιατί κάθομαι και τα λέω όλα αυτά, θα το δούμε σε επόμενο μήνυμα.


----------

